# how can i mod my 97jetta vr6???



## ECC VR6 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have a 97 jetta vr6 and looking for opinions for mods for all motor so i can run 14.lows or 13mids,on a very very street daily carr.can somebody help me because i dont nhow what cams 262 or 268 with 368 or 394 diferential and what chip do i need.thanks..vw4live


----------



## teerettes (Mar 21, 2010)

step 1- go to the general motorsports forum 
step 2- go to the drag racing section 
step 3- hope you get a decent reply


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

:what::thumbdown::screwy::sly::screwy::sly::screwy:


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

ECC VR6 said:


> i have a 97 jetta vr6 and looking for opinions for mods for all motor so i can run 14.lows or 13mids,on a very very street daily carr.can somebody help me because i dont nhow what cams 262 or 268 with 368 or 394 diferential and what chip do i need.thanks..vw4live


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3294256 

I'll say this, it won't be much of a street car afterwards. Your best bet is turbo. At least with a turbo, you can retain the streetability of it still vs. what this guy did to his car


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4761622


----------



## Vwpartsguy1 (Feb 2, 2011)

google.com......start with exhaust, intake, then cams, mebe a lil spray


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

DjBij099 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3294256
> 
> I'll say this, it won't be much of a street car afterwards. Your best bet is turbo. At least with a turbo, you can retain the streetability of it still vs. what this guy did to his car


Most deff. go *TURBO* you'll :heart: it. Just don't forget about your trans.

Give Al @ Peg Parts Turbo a call...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:laugh:


----------

